# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چجوری میتونم رشته دبیری زیست یا شیمی قبول بشم؟

## Arman-ktbffh99

سلام دوستان.
من خیلی خیلی به رشته دبیری علاقه دارم ولی نمیدونم چجوری و با چه رتبه ای میشه اوردش :Yahoo (117): 
وضعیت درسیمم خوبه و میتونم رشته های پیراپزشکی رو هم قبول شم ولی به دبیری علاقه زیادی دارم!!!!
لطفا اگه میشه راهنماییم کنین .مثلا با رتبه ی 3000 منطقه سه میشه قبول شد؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sh4yani

سلام عزیز
دانشجو دبیری زبان ام :x
اول اینکه فرهنگیان اصلا با رتبه کار نداره فقط تراز ، تراز 6500 میخواد حدود درصد میشه 50 60 درصد اگر اشتباه نکنم شایدم کمتر
ولی اگر توی اعلام نتایج قسمت دانشگاه فرهنگیان مجاز زد یعنی مشکلی نیست اگر انتخاب رشته اش رو انجام بدی قطعا واسه مصاحبه دعوت میشی :Yahoo (1): 
به نظرم بین پیراپزشکی و دبیری ، قطعا  دبیـــری انتخاب کن به خصوص که علاقه هم داری  :Y (468):

----------

